# Inhalt (=ehem. Applikation) in Applet unsichtbar



## TimWischmeier (29. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da dies mein erster Post hier ist, erst mal einen fetten Gruß an alle  . Und hier schon mein Problem:

Bin nich so erfahren im Umgang mit Applets. Ich habe aber vor, eines zu schreiben. Dabei möchte ich das so gestalten, dass mein Programm an sich ein JPanel ist (genau so gut müsste auch JComponent funktionieren, oder?) und ich es somit relativ einfach in das Applet adden könnte.

Wenn ich das allerdings so mache, wie im Moment, dann seh ich im Applet erstamol nüscht. Erst, wenn ich Elemente benutze, werden sie sichtbar. Ich hab das ganze Programm mal auf ein Beispiel mit 4 Buttons reduziert, der Übersicht halber. Starte ich das ganze als Applikation, habe ich übrigens keine Probleme.

Hier hab ichs mal hochgeladen.

(zur Info: ich will einen Calculator für das Spiel Diablo 2 schreiben, also nicht über die Namen wundern :wink

Index.html:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR="000000">
<CENTER>
<APPLET
	code	= "D2DamageCalc.class"
	width	= "500"
	height	= "300"
	>
</APPLET>
</CENTER>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

D2DamageCalc.java:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class D2DamageCalc extends JApplet {
	
	public void init() {
		getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 1));
		getContentPane().add(new D2DCMain());
	}

	public void paint(Graphics g) {
	}
}
```

Bis hierhin habe ich ja eigentlich ein leeres Applet erstellt, in welches die eigentliche Klasse eingebunden wird:

D2DCMain.java:

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class D2DCMain extends JPanel {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame win = new JFrame("D2 Damage Calculator");
		win.getContentPane().add(new D2DCMain());
		win.pack();
		win.show();
	}
	
	D2DCMain(){
		add(new JButton("0"), 0);
		add(new JButton("1"), 1);
		add(new JButton("2"), 2);
		add(new JButton("3"), 3);
	}	
	private void init_results() {
		
	}
	private void init_controls() {
	}
	
}
```

Diese Klasse hat halt auch eine main-Methode zum 'selbst-starten'. Die unwichtigen Zeilen habe ich alle weggelassen.

Wenn ich mir das ganze so im Appletviewer oder im Browser anzeigen lasse, sehe ich die Buttons erst, wenn ich draufklicke.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

Vielen Dank schon mal fürs bis-hierhin-lesen ,
MfG,
Tim


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2004)

```
D2DCMain(){
      add(new JButton("0"), 0);
      add(new JButton("1"), 1);
      add(new JButton("2"), 2);
      add(new JButton("3"), 3);
      setVisible(true);
   }
```


----------



## TimWischmeier (29. Aug 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> D2DCMain(){
> add(new JButton("0"), 0);
> add(new JButton("1"), 1);
> ...



Danke, hab das soeben probiert, aber es ändert nichts. Ich seh die Buttons erst, wenn ich dort hinklicke, wo sie sind.

Hab übrigens in den ersten Post die URL reineditiert, wo ichs mal hochgeladen hab.
Hier


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2004)

Sorry, du ich dachte D2DCMain wäre die Appletklasse.

```
public class D2DamageCalc extends JApplet {
   
   public void init() {
      getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 1));
      getContentPane().add(new D2DCMain());
      setVisible(true);
   }
}
```
Warum überschreibst du die Paintmethode?


----------



## TimWischmeier (29. Aug 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry, du ich dachte D2DCMain wäre die Appletklasse.
> 
> ```
> public class D2DamageCalc extends JApplet {
> ...



Kein Problem, ich weiß eh nicht, was das für ein Unterschied macht in diesem Fall .

Das setVisible() in der init()-Methode der Applet-Klasse wieder nüscht. Aber:

Ich hab die paint()-Methode auskommentiert, und schon funktioniert alles bestens, danke für die Idee !
(Die war noch ausm Template drin)


----------



## MR Q (22. Sep 2004)

Naja, solltest Du doch mal paint überschreiben wollen und trotzdem noch graphische Komponenten (wie Buttons) nutzen wollen, dann kannst Du das ganz einfach so:


```
public void paint(Graphics g) {
   super.paint(g);
 
   //irgendwas zeichnen
}
[code]
```


----------

